# Hydrotek Flush Valve



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone come across these valves. www.hydrotekintl.com


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Yes, they have a warehouse 1/2 mile down the road from me.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

That thing looks like TROUBLE.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Made in Taiwan. Junk, and I don't mean a small Chinese boat, either.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I was impressed by it when the supplier brought it out. It's solid brass, including the cover. The insides are very simple. It basically has the electronics, a solenoid valve and the valve body. You change the GPF by changing a dip switch setting. It can flush a .5 gallons to 7 gallons. So no need to make sure you bought the valve for a low flow urinal to a standard flush urinal and it any water closet.

The other thing that impressed me is the button on the front of the valve will flush the unit even with dead batteries, like the Toto flush valves. These look 1000 times better than Toto, and are built where no one can break the cover off like on the Toto. They also make recharging units as well. Price is about the same as the Sloan Optima Smooth Operator.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Well I was impressed by it when the supplier brought it out. It's solid brass, including the cover. The insides are very simple. It basically has the electronics, a solenoid valve and the valve body. You change the GPF by changing a dip switch setting. It can flush a .5 gallons to 7 gallons. So no need to make sure you bought the valve for a low flow urinal to a standard flush urinal and it any water closet.
> 
> The other thing that impressed me is the button on the front of the valve will flush the unit even with dead batteries, like the Toto flush valves. These look 1000 times better than Toto, and are built where no one can break the cover off like on the Toto. They also make recharging units as well. Price is about the same as the Sloan Optima Smooth Operator.


That does sound impressive...standard diaphragms, vacuum breakers, screw driver stops, and o-rings fit? 

I wonder how long until the seal around the manual button actuator start leaking.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> That does sound impressive...standard diaphragms, vacuum breakers, screw driver stops, and o-rings fit?
> 
> I wonder how long until the seal around the manual button actuator start leaking.


 There is no diaphragm, it is solenoid driven, but the standard screw stops, orings and vacuum breakers work with it. My supplier been selling them for 5 years now, and has not had any issues with them.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't mean to be so harsh, but they are claiming to be all about jobs in the US and they are made in Taiwan.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Well I was impressed by it when the supplier brought it out. It's solid brass, including the cover. The insides are very simple. It basically has the electronics, a solenoid valve and the valve body. You change the GPF by changing a dip switch setting. It can flush a .5 gallons to 7 gallons. So no need to make sure you bought the valve for a low flow urinal to a standard flush urinal and it any water closet.
> 
> The other thing that impressed me is the button on the front of the valve will flush the unit even with dead batteries, like the Toto flush valves. These look 1000 times better than Toto, and are built where no one can break the cover off like on the Toto. They also make recharging units as well. Price is about the same as the Sloan Optima Smooth Operator.


I might have to eat Crow , that sounds like a fantastic flush valve .


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you have a look at the second picture, there is a plug that can be removed to expose 1/4" ips threads, I wonder if this is for a trap primer, or those screwy chemical injectors. Either way I think they can do with out it since it would be before the vacuum breaker, I rather tap the pipe after the vacuum breaker.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Been installing/maintaining them for several years. 

Pros: Stylish, easy to install/ repair, affordable, sturdy(they take a beating) minimal repair parts to keep on your truck(of course being close to them has helped me with down times for my customers ). Sensors are easily adjustable and rarely fail on flushometers.

Cons : 9 out 10 times call backs are dead battery issues- high usage areas go though 4 AA batts every 2 to 3 years. Normal usage 4 to 5. Usually, batts die with solenoid in off position but can die with them open. (one time caused flooding in a wharehouse, thankfully ) Skirts can get clogged with small debri but rarely. Have had some issues with lav faucets- sensor related but not flushometers. Actuators will sometimes dry up but rarely.

I've been happy with them having installed at least a hundred or so over the past several years.

Can't see good on my phone but I believe the 1/4 hole your talking about is for reversing the acuator depending on wich side the valve is roughed in.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> Been installing/maintaining them for several years.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see good on my phone but I believe the 1/4 hole your talking about is for reversing the acuator depending on wich side the valve is roughed in.


Ahh that makes sense. I did read it's easley field reversible to change it from right side supply to left side supply.


----------

